# Ranger Named Army's Best Warrior



## Ravage (Oct 14, 2007)

WASHINGTON (USASOC News Service CI, Oct. 10, 2007) – Army Rangers have always claimed as being the best the Army has to offer – now they have proof.
Sergeant Major of the Army Kenneth O. Preston revealed Spc. Heyz T. Seeker , 75th Ranger Regiment, as the Army's top Soldier at today's Association of the United States Army convention here. The announcement follows this year's Best Warrior Competition, held at Fort Lee, Va., Oct. 1-5.

Spc. Seeker, representing Special Operations Command, said three deployments to Afghanistan and one to Iraq helped prepare him for the competition. 

"I love the Army, and I love living a structured life," he said. "I'm all about paving the way, leading the way and being the first at something. I was the first in my family to be a ranger, and I'd like to one day become the first Filipino sergeant major of the Army."

Soldiers from 13 major commands faced rigorous mental and physical tests last week through a selection board chaired by SMA Preston, as well as M-4 rifle qualification, day and night urban warfare, battle drills, a written exam on military topics, an essay, a physical-fitness test, battle drills and a mystery event.

This year's competitors included Spc. Jamiell Goforth, a combat medic with the 4th Infantry Division. Spc. Goforth is the first female to become the U.S. Army Forces Command Soldier of the Year, and was the only female to reach the 2007 Army-level competition.






HiRes


> Spc. Heyz T. Seeker, 75th Ranger Regiment, was named the Army's Top Soldier. (Photo from Army News)


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 14, 2007)

Congrats Spc. Seeker!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 14, 2007)

Ive never even heard of that competition


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 14, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Ive never even heard of that competition



They do competitions like that up here too.  Personally they all seem like set ups.  Arrange some competition, hand pick out "the best" competitors from across the force and don't advertise it until it's over; or else you'll actually get people wanting to compete. ;)  Seems like utter BS from the PAO world. lol


----------



## 104TN (Oct 14, 2007)

We've always had soldier of the month, quarter, year and stuff like soldiers' stakes. I'd never heard of this either.


----------

